# How Does the new RCI System Work?



## JT62 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I've not been paying any attention to my timeshares or RCI since summer, when I confirmed a vacation for February.

I came to TUG tonight and discovered everything has changed!

I have determined the trade power of potential deposits to my timeshares. It seems like my summer, 1 bedroom SoCal weeks will be about 49 points and when I have fall or spring week for my three year rotating fixed week, it will be in the mid 20's.

Is there a link anyone can send me to get me updated? 

My biggest questions is how do the points work? If I book an exchange that is only 30 points, would I have "extra" credits? I understand I can combine deposits as well, which is a fee. Is that same fee applied when you trade for something less than you own?

Anyone who can point me in the right direction...I'd truly appreciate it!

JT


----------



## JT62 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, just found the sticky!!

JT


----------



## JT62 (Dec 24, 2010)

So, my remaining question is this.........

is the amount of points your timeshare is valued at close to the points needed to secure it in an exchange?

If I banked my Capri By The Sea mid July week for this summer, it showed me getting 49 points. Is that what it would take to get the exchange?

Thanks

JT


----------



## jasenj1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome back. I had the same experience. Hadn't paid any attention to our timeshare for several months. Then I got a brochure in the mail from RCI about the new system. Popped over to TUG and wow!

I'm going to assume that RCI is sending the brochure to everyone. It explains the new system not too badly.



JT62 said:


> So, my remaining question is this.........
> 
> is the amount of points your timeshare is valued at close to the points needed to secure it in an exchange?



No. If you wade through some of the threads, you'll see people posting about the difference between the deposit and exchange points for units they own. The "spread" seems to vary. And you need to have a week deposited before you can see the exchange points.

- Jasen.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 24, 2010)

Both deposit and trade values are elastic. Much like the stock market because of supply and demand. What is a norm that deposit values move within a smaller band and trade values in larger.

Again, this is the norm and there are multiple exceptions to the rule. In SoCal, I have noticed that you can get back in there in mid to high 30s...gp's in prime season

Chances are you will have some credit left. The credit also carries the same expiration date. However you can combine with another just prior to expiration extending the life by two years.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 24, 2010)

> is the amount of points your timeshare is valued at close to the points needed to secure it in an exchange?


Maybe.  Some are pretty close.  Mine are with in a point or three.  Some are higher by a good chunk.  Some are lower.  I don't have a sense which way it goes on average.


----------



## Kayle (Jan 5, 2011)

My wife was just made aware of this new system, that they claim is not "points."  Interesting, considering they tell us that our trade power for our unit is now 23 POINTS!  (Two bedroom with a studio lock-off)
We have always been able to trade easily with the previous system.  We own a red week in an International Distinction resort.  We have traded our studio lock-off for a number of Hawaiian, 2 bedroom units, ON THE BEACH!  The RCI rep explained that "that wasn't fair."  Huh?  What isn't fair is changing the system without notifying the owners. 
We have attended a number of sales events (yes, to get the free prize or activity offered) where they explained how changing our current deed ownership into points would be benificial to us.  (yes, I know this is a different "point" system.) Long story short, we proved that we wouldn't have been able to trade for the unit we were presently staying in if we changed to points.  I believe that all the units in a resort are sold- so in order to keep the sales going, people are encouraged to buy points rather than a deed.   (answer me this:  why do they charge a maintenance fee if you only own points?)  Now they incorporate a similar system billed as "trading power."
I believe that this new "unannounced point conversion" is unethical, unfair and is a breech of the original contract that we made with RCI.  Last question: who benifits from this change in doing business?  Not me!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2011)

*depends on how you made out*



> Kayle wrote:
> I believe that this new "unannounced point conversion" is unethical, unfair and is a breech of the original contract that we made with RCI. Last question: who benifits from this change in doing business? Not me!



Well RCI will get more fees so they are an obvious winner.  [They did create more $$$ with just a different spin on the same ol' thing.]

....after that it depends if you won or lost with the properties you own. Some are happy and others are not.

Unfortunately you do have to deposit a unit to "transparently" see what's transparent now.


----------



## Tommart (Jan 5, 2011)

*System Change*

Kayle,

I'm in the same situation as you.  I can no longer trade evenly for units that I used to be able to exchange.

Still, I'm in favor of the new system.  There's been three major changes.

One, RCI now tells us the Trading Points.  There always was points in the weeks program and RCI used it to match units.   They just would not tell us what our points were.

Two, instead of always trading one week for one week, RCI now "charges points" to be more fair when unequal weeks trade.  So in the past a person with a 45 point week lost it all if they exchanged for a 12 point week. 

Three, RCI got rid of bands, and that's what bites you and I.  I don't know how many bands existed.  I've heard 5 to 8.  Let's say bands were 10 points each e.g. 1-10, 11-20, etc.).  Anyone could exchange for anything within their band.  In this example, a 12 point deposit could exchange for a 20 point week, or a 21 point deposit could exchange for a 30.  Now a 12 can trade evenly for a 12, get change back for anything less, and need extra points for anything worth more than 12.

Even with the shortcoming, I still prefer the new system.  I like the disclosure and it appears to be fair.  In the past, a 12 may have been able to trade for a 20, but a 20 could not trade for a 21 (if the bands were 10 points each.). 

I understand why the person with the 12 thinks it's unfair that they can no longer trade evenly for a 20, but I still support the new system.

What I don't like is charging a fee to combine points.  I think that's unfair.


----------



## Conan (Jan 6, 2011)

Kayle said:


> My wife was just made aware of this new system, that they claim is not "points."  Interesting, considering they tell us that our trade power for our unit is now 23 POINTS!  (Two bedroom with a studio lock-off)



You should be able to deposit the two pieces of your lockoff separately.  You  may find you'll get 40 or so points that way (and if it's a floating week then if possible work through your resort and deposit the highest demand week).

They'll be two separate deposits, but if you find there are vacations you want that exceed them separately they can be combined into a single block of points for a $99 fee.  No hurry to do that and you may not need to.  Also combining points gives them a new two-year life (in place of whatever their former expirations were) so you wouldn't want to do that prematurely.

Not everyone is happy with the new system but on balance it's an improvement.  Give it a try!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 7, 2011)

Kayle said:


> I believe that this new "unannounced point conversion" is unethical, unfair and is a breech of the original contract that we made with RCI.



I think if you review the RCI terms and conditions, you'll find them perfectly within their rights to do what they did. Is it fair? Maybe not.

I came out a little behind for this year's weeks under the new system, but will be ahead once I work the system correctly. I think I'll be happy with it overall.

Sheila


----------



## Texasbelle (Jan 7, 2011)

Kayle, most of us were aware there would be a change.  Unfortunately, I waited to see what I could get after the change and found that much more was offered before.  Gambled and lost.  Transparancy hasn't done anything for me: bands were better for me.  [Silverleaf hasn't got the message--salesman is still talking "red time, 2 bedroom" line.  I told him it is all supply and demand.  I don't use my Silverleaf unit for exchanging with RCI.]  Now I will not be depositing my Landing at 7 Coves because I received a paltry 16 points lite for this years week.  I will probably use a Galveston timeshare to trade through RCI, but there is a difference between the value this year and next year.  I will wait and see if the value rises for 2012.  I think the rising and falling of trade value will drive me nuts.  Also I can trade down, but not up.  That would leave me with unusable points.  No, I don't want to combine points because of the $99 fee.  We own 7 weeks at 4 timeshares, but RCI will not be getting them until I get better value.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't looked for a while, but when I tried to find how many points a one bedroom deposit for Welk Mountain Villas would be, I couldn't find it. Only Welk Villas or Villas on the Green. I am also not sure how to look up other places to see if it is worth depositing with RCI at all. It seemed even our 2 bedroom Paniolo Greens had about a 28 point value, in fact everything did, so if that is the case I'm better off just using II, SFX and other systems and forgetting RCI altogether. I don't have anything deposited and have nothing to deposit right now, so it has been a question in the back of my mind, so far.
Liz


----------



## cmh (Jan 9, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I haven't looked for a while, but when I tried to find how many points a one bedroom deposit for Welk Mountain Villas would be, I couldn't find it. Only Welk Villas or Villas on the Green. I am also not sure how to look up other places to see if it is worth depositing with RCI at all. It seemed even our 2 bedroom Paniolo Greens had about a 28 point value, in fact everything did, so if that is the case I'm better off just using II, SFX and other systems and forgetting RCI altogether. I don't have anything deposited and have nothing to deposit right now, so it has been a question in the back of my mind, so far.
> Liz



This I do know!    You can check the deposit value of any week at any resort.  Once you've logged in, click on "Manage Your Deposits", then on the right, click on Deposit Calendar.  You can then enter the resort ID and check the # of points you wold get for your week and unit, even if you have a floating week.  Of course the value of your floating week will depend on exactly which week your resort deposits for you.  But you can see how the value of every week differs.  Note tho that the value could be a little different each time you check it because those values are not cast in stone, and can change over time.  Once the deposit is made, the point value for your deposited week will not change.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 9, 2011)

What if it isn't currently deposited? And how do I check to see what trades I could get, ie what other point values are for places I would like to go (before depositing)? I find it confusing, and that alone may be enough reason to use other systems.
Liz


----------



## Conan (Jan 9, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> What if it isn't currently deposited? And how do I check to see what trades I could get, ie what other point values are for places I would like to go (before depositing)? I find it confusing, and that alone may be enough reason to use other systems.
> Liz



Log on and go to this page:
http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/manageDeposits.do

Click on the Deposit Calculator and there's a popup window where you can input any RCI# or named property, select the interval, and you'll see how many points it's currently worth.


----------



## jallen121 (Jan 9, 2011)

*RCI resort value*

My understanding it that the points are based on inventory and time left for usage.  So if your deposit is new and has more time to exchange it is worth more.  If it is to expire in the given year, it is worth less.  I agree that combining leftover value should be free, currently it is $99.   I exchanged an 18 for a 15 so i have 3 leftover and it will cost me an extra $99 to apply it, what BS. I haven't spoken to RCI about this but I plan to soon.  I think fees are an ugly truth and have just begun, just like to airlines.


----------



## bobby (Jan 9, 2011)

I went to try out the deposit calculator and it only accepted the resort and nothing else. Frozen several times. Mac/Safari. So I logged in Mac/Firefox and clicked on the deposit calculator next to my unit and the same thing happened. Any other Mac users unable to use the calculators?

On another sub-topic, I can understand why Marriott and upscale owners are unhappy with many exchanges to older resorts. But we bought into RCI under the ruling red for red, etc. It seems unfair to change rules you bought under. In life, people often are grandfathered when rules change. Also, I saw Cape Cod average deposit value of 22 for July; the resorts might not be swank, but Cape Cod is very desirable in the summer. Also, I find fault with their losing percentage value of trade power the closer to travel time. Any time I've deposited my Florida February weeks 3 weeks before travel date, they disappear immediately. Demand is there. I think trade power should be based on how long a deposit sits unrequested from one year out. That would quickly make off season or crabby places show up in real time, not RCI's method to benefit themselves. I will be switching to other places to deposit my weeks which are always taken up quickly since I no longer get the exchanges I look for. I've owned for 33 years.


----------



## jasenj1 (Jan 9, 2011)

bobby said:


> I went to try out the deposit calculator and it only accepted the resort and nothing else. Frozen several times. Mac/Safari. So I logged in Mac/Firefox and clicked on the deposit calculator next to my unit and the same thing happened. Any other Mac users unable to use the calculators?


I'm on a Mac and use Safari with the calculators. You have to Control-Click to get the goofy drop-down menus to work.

- Jasen.


----------



## cmh (Jan 9, 2011)

I use an iMac & Safari with no problems.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never been able to get the deposit calculators to work and I'm on IE with no other problems with the website.  At first I thought it was because I have a floating week, but apparently that's not the reason.


----------



## d2r4s (Jan 10, 2011)

*RCI and Wyndham in the new RCI system`*

It seems to me that it will take some time to see how things work out, but I have my reservation.  RCI and or Wyndham are in the business of making money and we the owners are the one who pay the way.  Having been fortunate over the years I have found trading to be favorable in gettin a larger unit, better rated unit when I made a trade.  Now that may not only not be possible, but in the advent that I made a trade and had excess points those points would have a good chance of going unused because there in ablility to make a trade or the cost of a trade.

I would also agree that there may be some advantage to the system with combining weeks to make a better trade, but that may also have its problems if one can't get the trade they want.

Turning to Wyndham and its changes regarding deposit Wyndham points in RCI it looks to me as it will require more points for units and red, yellow or blue weeks.  Also with Wyndham there is a deposit first for most of there members, while those at the Gold and Platinum level can search and then trade.

My guess there are pluses for them and minusus for us but that is going to take some time to look at things and test how they do work and look at comments from others as they start to use this new system.  :rofl:


----------



## jasenj1 (Jan 10, 2011)

muranojo said:


> I've never been able to get the deposit calculators to work and I'm on IE with no other problems with the website.  At first I thought it was because I have a floating week, but apparently that's not the reason.



You may want to fiddle with your Internet security settings. They use a bunch of fancy JavaScript on the calculator page. It's quite possible IE is blocking some of the communications with RCI's various web services.

- Jasen.


----------



## Bolen (Jan 10, 2011)

As part of the new system 'changes' I got a double whammy, which I don't understand, and am still trying to have someone at RCI explain to me satisfactorily...

I own what was once described as a 1-Bedroom, Red Time, in Durban Sands South Africa, in the old system... It was bought just to trade, and it always traded very well compared to initial investment and the MF... When the New System ushered in I saw that my on deposit 2009 Week had a value of 26 points. But the 2010 Week was only given a value of 8 points. What???

We're talking about the exact same resort and unit and both were deposited early to get the best valuation. Why such a disparate value difference. Seems like my Beach Front Red Time timeshare was hit by a Tsunami, and then fell into an abandoned coal mine...  I won't bother you with the paltry RCI responses, because I think they are just floating BS, while I work my way up the management chain... Most of the agents are immediately speechless and somewhat disbelieving since the difference is so great year to year...  I'm being told it's about "fairness", and the falling or lack of "popularity" of my timeshare... Regardless, taking over 2/3's of the value away in one year seems excessive...and changing the rules in the middle of the game... I was just lucky I still had not used my 2009 Week or I would have never even known what they are trying to do...

Anybody having the same problem, or better yet have any strategy to try to resist this situation. It's their ballpark, their rules, yada yada yada, and though this seems to me excessively unfair, I don't know if there is anything I can do about it short of crying...

Cheers, Bob


----------



## Conan (Jan 10, 2011)

Bolen said:


> I own what was once described as a 1-Bedroom, Red Time, in Durban Sands South Africa, in the old system... It was bought just to trade, and it always traded very well compared to initial investment and the MF.


 
Clearly the new TP system has knocked down the RCI Weeks exchange values in two areas - - one being South Africa and the other being Wyndham points.

There's current discussion pertinent to South Africa here:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99736


----------



## CandyLee (Jan 10, 2011)

We own a 2-Bedroom Penthouse A at the Bay Club/Waikoloa Beach on the Big Island of Hawaii.  We purchased it under the Weeks System several years ago.  We paid extra for this unit because we would always be assured of the upper level with a view (of the golf course and ocean -- not the parking lot).  They wanted us to convert to "points" for a fee (at the time) of about $1,000.  Not only would we have to pay to change over, but found out (by asking -- they did not tell us) that, as owners,  we would not be assured of the Penthouse A suite!  For us this was not a good option because we bought in Hawaii to use ourselves -- not trade.  So, you are correct BEWARE of changing over from weeks to points especially if you want to use your own property and/or exchange, rent it here on the BBS.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 10, 2011)

Wyndham got knocked much earlier.  It became useless for high-demand non-Wydnham weeks years ago, when Wyndham disallowed reserving and depositing specific weeks, but the internal preference persisted.  Then, much of the internal preference for "better" Wyndham weeks (e.g. Bonnet Creek) was lost in 5/30/09.  The 11/15 change was minor in comparison, eliminating the last few vestiges of internal priority.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 10, 2011)

Bolen said:


> As part of the new system 'changes' I got a double whammy, which I don't understand, and am still trying to have someone at RCI explain to me satisfactorily...
> 
> I own what was once described as a 1-Bedroom, Red Time, in Durban Sands South Africa, in the old system... It was bought just to trade, and it always traded very well compared to initial investment and the MF... When the New System ushered in I saw that my on deposit 2009 Week had a value of 26 points. But the 2010 Week was only given a value of 8 points. What???
> 
> ...



Check out the South Africa forum for input on this resort.  I don't believe all DS owners saw this much of a drop and some SA units seem to be holding their own with the new changes.  But, yeah, SA has seen better days with RCI and the exchange rate, for sure.


----------



## johnmcguir (Jan 12, 2011)

JT62 said:


> So, my remaining question is this.........
> 
> is the amount of points your timeshare is valued at close to the points needed to secure it in an exchange?
> 
> ...


 
I banked my week at Grandview and received 21 Trading Power (TP). When I went to book my same unit type and week, it only required 17 points. So if I booked it I'd have 4 points left over to use (combine) towards another trade!?!?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 12, 2011)

Correct.  They do not always match up.  Sometimes deposit is higher than exchange.  Other times, exchange is higher than deposit.

I do not understand why this is so, but it is so.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Correct.  They do not always match up.  Sometimes deposit is higher than exchange.  Other times, exchange is higher than deposit.
> 
> I do not understand why this is so, but it is so.



I think the strategy of deposit being higher than exchange is just so we'll get a few meager TPUs back in our account and then need to combine them for a $99 fee to make them worthwhile to use again.  Oh, I'm such a skeptic.  :rofl:


----------



## MauiLea (Jan 16, 2011)

*Haven't made up my mind about RCI's New System*

I have been researching the new system. I don't know if it is an advantage or disadvantage to me yet. To keep the trading value clear in my mind, I do not use the word "points."  I use the term "power" instead. 

Prior to this new system, I would trade my one week 2 BR unit in Hawaii for a one week 2 BR unit elsewhere. I would use my one week 3 BR unit in South Africa for a one week 2 or 3 BR week elsewhere.

Now, my one week 2 BR unit is worth 35 DTP's (Deposit Trading POWER). I can trade into one week 2 BR unit, ie. Sedona, Arizona for 16 ETP's (Exchange Trading Power).  With the remaining points, I can trade into another one week 2 BR unit in Las Vegas for 17 ETPs. This means I still have 3 DTP's remaining. Maybe I have to pay another $ 99 fee, but I got TWO weeks usage from ONE weeks deposit.

So, I used my one week in Hawaii and got 2 weeks elsewhere. Previously, my one week Hawaii got me one week elsewhere.  So, I am ahead.

Now here's the "loss": In the past, I used my one week 3 BR South Africa week to trade into a one week 2 BR in Hawaii.  Now, the South Africa week is only worth 17 DTP's.  The only way I can use my South Africa week to trade into ONE week Hawaii is to use TWO weeks SA.  If the conclusion is that South Africa is worth less than Hawaii (notwithstanding resort quality and other differences), then I guess this is fair but I feel that I just lost out. 

If I use my one week 3 BR South Africa (17 DTP's) to trade into one week 2 BR in Sedona, AZ (17 ETP's), then I am even.

I like the fact that trading power is now transparent to everyone. It seems like a better system. 

It does seem like another way for RCI to make more money; just like banks and airlines, they find another way to charge more money in addition to membership fees, exchange fees, guest certificate fees, combining "power" fees, extending expiration fees, cancellation fees, etc. 

I don't like paying all these fees. When I add up the original timeshare purchase fees, maintenance fee, RCI membership fee, Exchange fee, etc.  It may have been better to just rent a week at a resort. 

RCI should beware. They make money off their timeshare services. If they keep charging more fees, they encourage other exhange companies to form which will result in more competition and they may eventually (hopefully, in my lifetime) have to lower their fees and increase their services and value to keep members. 
 
So.....not sure yet if the new RCI DTP's and ETP's system is better or not, except I like the transparency.


----------



## Sheryl (Jan 17, 2011)

*Help, cannot find the sticky re: new changes ...*

Like JT62, I too have stumbled upon this brave new world after months away from TUG!  The only sticky I'm finding is Exchange, then RCI Info which was "closed" pre-November '10.  I received no information from RCI so this change is quite a shock.  Please point me in the right direction!  Thanks, Sheryl


----------



## RumRunner (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat too, Sheryl.  Found out about the new system by logging on a couple weeks ago and never got a mailer from RCI about it.  I looked for a sticky pertaining only to the new RCI system but find only the one you reference too.

This thread has been helpful, though, and I gained a lot more insight on what to do.



Sheryl said:


> Like JT62, I too have stumbled upon this brave new world after months away from TUG!  The only sticky I'm finding is Exchange, then RCI Info which was "closed" pre-November '10.  I received no information from RCI so this change is quite a shock.  Please point me in the right direction!  Thanks, Sheryl


----------



## Sheryl (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess we'll have to try to navigate the RCI website, RumRunner ... but TUGers always have a way of explaining these things much more clearly and thoroughly, without bias!


----------



## d2r4s (Mar 16, 2011)

*Using your Wyndham Points in RCI under the new rules?*

If one compares the old quite weeks points schedule to the new schedule for placing your Wyndham points into RCI you quickly realize that a studio under the old schedule was only 28,000 points and now under the new schedule requires 74,000 points for an equivilant studio deposit.  

That to me says I need almost 3 to 1 more points to make the same deposit resulting in a decrease in my value of points that I was once sold on the fact that this meant I could get a significant amount of weeks using the quite weeks multiplying the value of my points in weeks with RCI.

Having done many RCI trades on the old points schedule I recieved many very valualbe trades which under this new system won't be possible.  

It seems its easy for Wyndham to devalue my points, and wonder if there is anyone else as upset over this as I am.


----------

